# How much should i feed my dog



## ThorTheGSD (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi, i have a male gsd puppy (5mo), his weight currently about 28lbs, and i feed him 450gr of dryfood and minced cooked chicken everyday ( i mixed it ). Is that the right amount of food for puppy at his age? I’ll put some of his pic


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Dog Calorie Counter Expert Advice: Fat Gap | Plato Pet Treats


Use this calorie calculator to see if your dog is their ideal weight! Reduce risk of illness, promote vibrance & longevity.




platopettreats.com













Canine Calorie Calculator - PetSci


With canine obesity becoming a growing problem, it is becoming increasingly important for us to moni




petsci.co.uk










Vetcalculators - Calorie Requirements Calculator


The #1 Veterinary Drug Calculator website and the #1 Veterinary Drug Calculator App! Calculators for Emergency and Anesthetic drugs, Constant Rate Infusions (CRI), IV Fluid Rates, Chocolate Toxicity, Calorie requirements for dogs and cats and Unit conversion (including Weight, Temperature, Body...



vetcalculators.com


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Other than actually looking at my dog's body composition, I find these links (whichever one) to be very helpful for those who fuss over how much their dog should be eating


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I think most experienced German Shepard owners like to look down at their dog from above and from the side when the dog is standing. They then look at its chest to waist ratio. The dog should have a distinct waist while not looking emaciated. To be honest, with my pup's long winter coat it is hard to see the waist. But I can feel it.

Other's feel the dog's ribs, I believe you should be able to distinctly feel the individual rib but they should not be overly pronounced.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

What brand of dry dog food are you feeding him? We would need to know the calories as well as the weight of the food to know for sure. We free feed our puppies meaning a full bowl of food all day long. To me, your dog looks like a healthy weight so I wouldn't worry too much about the amount of food he is getting.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Your pup looks great but must be small framed (is he small?) 28 pounds seems light for a 5 month male GSD
My male puppy is the same age (just turned 5 months so maybe a touch younger) but is very lean but already 60 pounds. His Dad was huge though.

Are you 100% sure he's 5 months, even the ear set seems younger.


----------



## Mona Lisa on Weed (Nov 13, 2021)

ThorTheGSD said:


> Hi, i have a male gsd puppy (5mo), his weight currently about 28lbs, and i feed him 450gr of dryfood and minced cooked chicken everyday ( i mixed it ). Is that the right amount of food for puppy at his age? I’ll put some of his pic
> View attachment 557039
> View attachment 557040


You'll need to calculate your puppy's Maintenance Energy Requirement (MER). To do this grab a calculator and type in this equation: 70 × (your puppy's weight) ^ 0.75. That will give you the daily calories your puppy needs. From there you can divide the amount of calories by the Kcal per cup of food to work out how many grams to feed.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Mona Lisa on Weed said:


> You'll need to calculate your puppy's Maintenance Energy Requirement (MER). To do this grab a calculator and type in this equation: 70 × (your puppy's weight) ^ 0.75. That will give you the daily calories your puppy needs. From there you can divide the amount of calories by the Kcal per cup of food to work out how many grams to feed.


The dog is 2 years and 3 months old now.


----------

